# [RED]  DHCP y hostname

## koyo

Saludos.

Estoy tratando de configurar una pequeña red diskless con nodos homogéneos. Para este he configurado una imagen siguiendo varias guías para conseguirlo, los nodos serán de solo lectura y me surge la siguiente inquietud respecto a ciertos parámetros del equipo. Estos parámetros son la definición del HOSTNAME y el resolv.conf. Para tratar de solucionar esto he pensado en utilizar el servicio DHCP, es posible asignar mediante el servidor DHCP el hostname de un nodo? Como puedo hacerlo? Como puedo garantizar que el resolv.conf permanezca sin modificación?

Gracias a todos por su colaboración.

----------

## JotaCE

 *koyo wrote:*   

> Saludos.
> 
> Estoy tratando de configurar una pequeña red diskless con nodos homogéneos. Para este he configurado una imagen siguiendo varias guías para conseguirlo, los nodos serán de solo lectura y me surge la siguiente inquietud respecto a ciertos parámetros del equipo. Estos parámetros son la definición del HOSTNAME y el resolv.conf. Para tratar de solucionar esto he pensado en utilizar el servicio DHCP, es posible asignar mediante el servidor DHCP el hostname de un nodo? Como puedo hacerlo? Como puedo garantizar que el resolv.conf permanezca sin modificación?
> 
> Gracias a todos por su colaboración.

 

Interesante tema, que guias estas usando para ello ? podrias compartirlas ?

----------

## koyo

Basicamente he utilizado la documentacion que tiene el proyecto Gentoo para este tema

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/diskless-howto.xml

http://mozart.informatik.fh-kl.de/download/Software/GentooDiskless/diskless2_en.pdf

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Según la guía que has seguido, veo que se implementa usando el paquete dhcp. Tengo un sistema como el que estás montando en funcionamiento pero en modo lectura-escritura. En lugar de dhcp uso dnsmasq como DHCP server, PXE server y TFTP server, me ha facilitado mucho las cosas...

Todos los servidores DHCP permiten especificar el par mac-address/IP o mac-address/nombre de host, no sabría indicarte como se hace con el software que estás usando pero seguro que basta con leer el manual del mismo.

En definitiva, el motivo de este post era para sugerirte dnsmasq en lugar de dhcp, tres en uno, simplifica mucho la tarea  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

